# Grand Theft Auto Vice City won't load



## SubZer0 (Sep 10, 2003)

i have problem with Grand Theft Auto Vice City. When i load the game, it come to the main page. When i go to the new game, it loads up and after that i see the city name on the bottom right corner in white and rest of the screen is black (no picture nothing) and then it says window error something like that. i got 2.40ghz 120GB 512rm and 64MB video-card 

So if any of u guys could help me, i would appreciate.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2003)

make sure u get latest drivers for graphic card

and latest directx

then try it


----------



## SubZer0 (Sep 10, 2003)

i just bought my computer so it's new and i got Home XP on my comptuere. Also i downlaod the DirectX 9.0b and still when i load up the game all i see the city name in white and then after 30 sec, it says Windoes error .....


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2003)

well get the latest VIDEO card drivers cause the latest driver dont

come with the new computer


----------



## SubZer0 (Sep 10, 2003)

my videro card is built in 64mb and it's intel.
so where do i got to update and how


----------



## Grendal (Sep 10, 2003)

Have you tried setting your screen resolution/# of colors to something different...this has worked for me on several games

hope this helps


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Click Start->Run, type 'dxdiag' (without quotes), and hit OK, wait for it to finish, then hit the 'save information' button, save it to your desktop or something, and then paste all the information in that file here. That will tell us exactly what video card you have, so we can point you towards the right drivers.


----------



## SubZer0 (Sep 10, 2003)

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 9/10/2003, 21:36:38
Machine name: BLESSEDFAMILY
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 1 (2600.xpsp1.020828-1920)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: GBT___
System Model: AWRDACPI
BIOS: Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 496MB RAM
Page File: 173MB used, 983MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0b (4.09.0000.0902)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.0001.0902 32bit Unicode
DxDiag Previously: Crashed in DirectInput (stage 1)

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: 
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: Intel(R) 82865G Graphics Controller
Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
Chip type: Intel(R) 82865G Graphics Controller
DAC type: Internal
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2572&SUBSYS_25721458&REV_02
Display Memory: 64.0 MB
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: ialmrnt5.dll
Driver Version: 6.13.0010.3510 (English)
DDI Version: 8
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 4/15/2003 14:40:56, 33792 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: ialmnt5.sys
Mini VDD Date: 4/15/2003 14:39:46, 90907 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-6632-11CF-5E7A-7805A0C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x8086
Device ID: 0x2572
SubSys ID: 0x25721458
Revision ID: 0x0002
Revision ID: 0x0002
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_B ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D 
Deinterlace Caps: {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,0x31434d49) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,0x32434d49) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,0x33434d49) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,0x34434d49) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,0x30343353) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,0x32343353) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Realtek AC97 Audio
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D5&SUBSYS_A0021458&REV_02
Manufacturer ID: 65535
Product ID: 65535
Type: WDM
Driver Name: ALCXWDM.SYS
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5190 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
Date and Size: 4/25/2003 03:48:02, 730092 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: Yes
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Realtek AC97 Audio
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: ALCXWDM.SYS
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5190 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 4/25/2003 03:48:02, 730092 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x0
Format Flags: 0x0

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
 Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
MPU-401, Hardware (Kernel Mode), Input, No DLS, External
MPU-401, Hardware (Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, External
Realtek AC97 Audio, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
MPU-401 [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, External
MPU-401 [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Input, No DLS, External
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.0000.0900)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM2
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection - IPv4 -

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 100.9 GB
Total Space: 114.5 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: WDC WD1200JB-00EVA0

Drive: D:
Model: SONY CD-RW CRX300E
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 08:00:00, 47488 bytes

Drive: E:
Model: V386 STEALTH DVD SCSI CdRom Device
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 08:00:00, 47488 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Intel(R) 82865G Graphics Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2572&SUBSYS_25721458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&10
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\ialmnt5.sys, 6.13.0010.3510 (English), 4/15/2003 14:39:46, 90907 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\ialmrnt5.dll, 6.13.0010.3510 (English), 4/15/2003 14:40:56, 33792 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\ialmdnt5.dll, 6.13.0010.3510 (English), 4/15/2003 14:39:44, 115772 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\ialmdev5.dll, 6.13.0010.3510 (English), 4/15/2003 14:39:36, 187963 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\ialmdd5.dll, 6.13.0010.3510 (English), 4/15/2003 14:39:10, 459330 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\ialmsbw.sys, 6.13.0010.3510 (English), 4/15/2003 14:40:54, 113504 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\ialmkchw.sys, 6.13.0010.3510 (English), 4/15/2003 14:40:46, 78752 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\hccutils.dll, 3.00.0000.2104 (English), 4/7/2003 04:05:16, 118784 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxsrvc.dll, 3.00.0000.2104 (English), 4/7/2003 04:06:48, 315392 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxpph.dll, 3.00.0000.2104 (English), 4/7/2003 04:18:56, 204800 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxeud.dll, 3.00.0000.2104 (English), 4/7/2003 04:17:44, 221184 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxcpl.cpl, 3.00.0000.2104 (English), 4/7/2003 04:14:30, 94208 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxcfg.exe, 3.00.0000.2104 (English), 4/7/2003 04:13:58, 487424 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxdiag.exe, 3.00.0000.2104 (English), 4/7/2003 04:15:50, 151552 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxdgps.dll, 3.00.0000.2104 (English), 4/7/2003 04:15:52, 45056 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxdev.dll, 3.00.0000.2104 (English), 4/7/2003 04:04:54, 147456 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxdo.dll, 3.00.0000.2104 (English), 4/7/2003 04:04:14, 86016 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrenu.lrc, 3.00.0000.2104 (English), 4/7/2003 04:05:26, 155648 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhenu.lhp, 4/7/2003 04:20:36, 55002 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe, 3.00.0000.2104 (English), 4/7/2003 04:19:52, 155648 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhk.dll, 3.00.0000.2104 (English), 4/7/2003 04:07:12, 118784 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe, 3.00.0000.2104 (English), 4/7/2003 04:07:38, 114688 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxress.dll, 3.00.0000.2104 (English), 4/7/2003 04:05:42, 503808 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhara.lhp, 4/7/2003 04:20:32, 56845 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxharb.lhp, 4/7/2003 04:20:34, 56845 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhchs.lhp, 4/7/2003 04:20:40, 56835 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhcht.lhp, 4/7/2003 04:20:44, 59052 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhdan.lhp, 4/7/2003 04:20:50, 58026 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhdeu.lhp, 4/7/2003 04:20:54, 60894 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxheng.lhp, 4/7/2003 04:21:00, 56580 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhesp.lhp, 4/7/2003 04:21:04, 58095 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhfin.lhp, 4/7/2003 04:21:06, 58889 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhfra.lhp, 4/7/2003 04:21:10, 60099 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhfrc.lhp, 4/7/2003 04:21:14, 60400 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhheb.lhp, 4/7/2003 04:21:16, 60392 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhita.lhp, 4/7/2003 04:21:24, 57797 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhjpn.lhp, 4/7/2003 04:21:28, 58967 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhkor.lhp, 4/7/2003 04:21:32, 62970 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhnld.lhp, 4/7/2003 04:21:36, 58738 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhnor.lhp, 4/7/2003 04:21:40, 58021 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhplk.lhp, 4/7/2003 04:21:42, 60037 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhptb.lhp, 4/7/2003 04:21:46, 57434 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhptg.lhp, 4/7/2003 04:21:48, 57965 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhrus.lhp, 4/7/2003 04:21:52, 59819 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhsve.lhp, 4/7/2003 04:21:56, 58024 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhtha.lhp, 4/7/2003 04:21:58, 60770 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhcsy.lhp, 4/7/2003 04:20:46, 58647 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhell.lhp, 4/7/2003 04:20:56, 60025 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhhun.lhp, 4/7/2003 04:21:20, 60988 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhtrk.lhp, 4/7/2003 04:22:02, 58518 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrara.lrc, 3.00.0000.2104 (English), 4/7/2003 04:20:30, 155648 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrarb.lrc, 3.00.0000.2104 (English), 4/7/2003 04:20:34, 155648 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrchs.lrc, 3.00.0000.2104 (English), 4/7/2003 04:20:38, 155648 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrcht.lrc, 3.00.0000.2104 (English), 4/7/2003 04:20:42, 155648 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrdan.lrc, 3.00.0000.2104 (English), 4/7/2003 04:20:48, 155648 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrdeu.lrc, 3.00.0000.2104 (English), 4/7/2003 04:20:52, 155648 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxreng.lrc, 3.00.0000.2104 (English), 4/7/2003 04:21:00, 155648 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxresp.lrc, 3.00.0000.2104 (English), 4/7/2003 04:21:02, 159744 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrfin.lrc, 3.00.0000.2104 (English), 4/7/2003 04:21:06, 155648 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrfra.lrc, 3.00.0000.2104 (English), 4/7/2003 04:21:08, 159744 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrfrc.lrc, 3.00.0000.2104 (English), 4/7/2003 04:21:12, 159744 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrheb.lrc, 3.00.0000.2104 (English), 4/7/2003 04:21:16, 155648 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrita.lrc, 3.00.0000.2104 (English), 4/7/2003 04:21:22, 159744 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrjpn.lrc, 3.00.0000.2104 (English), 4/7/2003 04:21:26, 155648 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrkor.lrc, 3.00.0000.2104 (English), 4/7/2003 04:21:30, 155648 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrnld.lrc, 3.00.0000.2104 (English), 4/7/2003 04:21:34, 159744 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrnor.lrc, 3.00.0000.2104 (English), 4/7/2003 04:21:38, 155648 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrplk.lrc, 3.00.0000.2104 (English), 4/7/2003 04:21:42, 159744 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrptb.lrc, 3.00.0000.2104 (English), 4/7/2003 04:21:44, 159744 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrptg.lrc, 3.00.0000.2104 (English), 4/7/2003 04:21:48, 159744 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrrus.lrc, 3.00.0000.2104 (English), 4/7/2003 04:21:50, 155648 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrsve.lrc, 3.00.0000.2104 (English), 4/7/2003 04:21:54, 155648 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrtha.lrc, 3.00.0000.2104 (English), 4/7/2003 04:21:58, 155648 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrcsy.lrc, 3.00.0000.2104 (English), 4/7/2003 04:20:46, 155648 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrell.lrc, 3.00.0000.2104 (English), 4/7/2003 04:20:56, 163840 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrhun.lrc, 3.00.0000.2104 (English), 4/7/2003 04:21:18, 159744 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrtrk.lrc, 3.00.0000.2104 (English), 4/7/2003 04:22:00, 155648 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\wa301a.sys, 4.13.0010.3510 (English), 4/15/2003 14:39:50, 33335 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\wa301b.sys, 4.13.0010.3510 (English), 4/15/2003 14:39:50, 33335 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\a302.sys, 4.13.0010.3510 (English), 4/15/2003 14:39:54, 11319 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\a303.sys, 4.13.0010.3510 (English), 4/15/2003 14:39:58, 29239 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\a304.sys, 4.13.0010.3510 (English), 4/15/2003 14:40:04, 46647 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\a305.sys, 4.13.0010.3510 (English), 4/15/2003 14:40:08, 11831 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\a306.sys, 4.13.0010.3510 (English), 4/15/2003 14:40:12, 16439 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\a307.sys, 4.13.0010.3510 (English), 4/15/2003 14:40:16, 21559 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\a308.sys, 4.13.0010.3510 (English), 4/15/2003 14:40:20, 10807 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\a309.sys, 4.13.0010.3510 (English), 4/15/2003 14:40:24, 25655 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\a310.sys, 4.13.0010.3510 (English), 4/15/2003 14:40:28, 33335 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\a311.sys, 4.13.0010.3510 (English), 4/15/2003 14:40:32, 32823 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\a313.sys, 4.13.0010.3510 (English), 4/15/2003 14:41:00, 37431 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\a314.sys, 4.13.0010.3510 (English), 4/15/2003 14:41:04, 10807 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\vch.sys, 4.13.0010.3510 (English), 4/15/2003 14:40:36, 20533 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\ialmrem.dll, 6.13.0010.3510 (English), 4/15/2003 14:40:40, 73728 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\ialmgicd.dll, 6.13.0010.3510 (English), 4/15/2003 14:20:12, 1859584 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\ialmgdev.dll, 6.13.0010.3510 (English), 4/15/2003 14:20:48, 188416 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxext.exe, 3.00.0000.2104 (English), 4/7/2003 04:20:10, 90112 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxexps.dll, 3.00.0000.2104 (English), 4/7/2003 04:20:14, 32768 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\iAlmCoIn_v13_1.dll, 1.00.1000.0001 (English), 4/15/2003 14:39:48, 65536 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82865G\PE\P Processor to I/O Controller - 2570
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2570&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24DE
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24DE&SUBSYS_24D21458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&EB
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 04:32:50, 19328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 04:32:52, 135552 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 04:32:50, 51968 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/18/2001 01:36:34, 67072 bytes

Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24DD&SUBSYS_50061458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&EF
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 04:32:50, 19328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 04:32:52, 135552 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 04:32:50, 51968 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 06:40:56, 5120 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/18/2001 01:36:34, 67072 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24DB&SUBSYS_24D21458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&F9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 16:51:52, 3328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 04:27:48, 23680 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 04:27:50, 86912 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D7
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D7&SUBSYS_24D21458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&EA
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 04:32:50, 19328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 04:32:52, 135552 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 04:32:50, 51968 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/18/2001 01:36:34, 67072 bytes

Name: Realtek AC'97 Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D5&SUBSYS_A0021458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&FD
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmk.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 04:32:34, 57856 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\portcls.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 05:01:00, 134272 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\stream.sys, 5.03.0000.0900 (English), 12/12/2002 02:14:32, 45696 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\wdmaud.drv, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/29/2002 08:00:00, 22016 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\ksuser.dll, 5.03.0000.0900 (English), 12/12/2002 02:14:32, 4096 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ALCXWDM.SYS, 5.10.0000.5190 (English), 4/25/2003 03:48:02, 730092 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE, 5.01.0000.0000 (English), 4/24/2003 20:53:54, 54784 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\ALSNDMGR.CPL, 2.01.0000.0005 (English), 4/24/2003 20:53:22, 6842880 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\ALSNDMGR.WAV, 2/5/2002 17:54:58, 141016 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system\crlds3d.dll, 4.12.0001.2002 (English), 11/21/2002 19:07:10, 765952 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\a3d.dll, 4.12.0001.2008 (English), 8/27/2002 20:23:22, 720896 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\Audio3D.dll, 4.12.0001.2008 (English), 8/27/2002 20:23:22, 720896 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D4
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D4&SUBSYS_24D21458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&E9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 04:32:50, 19328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 04:32:52, 135552 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 04:32:50, 51968 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/18/2001 01:36:34, 67072 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801EB SMBus Controller - 24D3
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D3&SUBSYS_24D21458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&FB
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D2
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D2&SUBSYS_24D21458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&E8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 04:32:50, 19328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 04:32:52, 135552 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 04:32:50, 51968 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/18/2001 01:36:34, 67072 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801EB LPC Interface Controller - 24D0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&F8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 16:58:02, 35840 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801EB PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_C2\3&13C0B0C5&0&F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 04:09:12, 62976 bytes

Name: Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1050&SUBSYS_30131458&REV_02\4&1F7DBC9F&0&40F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\e100b325.sys, 7.00.0026.0000 (English), 3/4/2003 15:56:26, 145408 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\Prounstl.exe, 7.00.0005.0000 (English), 3/3/2003 19:26:52, 118784 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\e100b325.din, 6/27/2002 09:53:38, 5110 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\IntelNic.dll, 2.04.0000.0000 (English), 12/29/2002 08:00:02, 24064 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\e100bmsg.dll, 2/3/2003 09:26:18, 12288 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
ddraw.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 284160 bytes
ddrawex.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 24064 bytes
dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 08:00:00 10496 bytes
d3d8.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 1177600 bytes
d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 8192 bytes
d3d9.dll: 5.03.0001.0902 English Final Retail 5/30/2003 09:00:02 1634304 bytes
d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 08:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.0001.0902 English Final Retail 5/30/2003 09:00:02 797184 bytes
d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 08:00:00 590336 bytes
d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 08:00:00 350208 bytes
d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 08:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 08:00:00 34816 bytes
dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 08:00:00 33040 bytes
dplayx.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 217600 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 77824 bytes
dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 08:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 76800 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 28160 bytes
dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 16896 bytes
dpnet.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 723968 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 3072 bytes
dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 3072 bytes
dpvoice.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 381952 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 80896 bytes
dpvvox.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 112128 bytes
dpvacm.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 19968 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.0000.0901 English Final Retail 3/24/2003 09:00:02 32768 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.0000.0901 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 68096 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 08:00:00 53520 bytes
dinput.dll: 5.01.2600.1106 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 08:00:00 151552 bytes
dinput8.dll: 5.01.2600.1106 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 08:00:00 168960 bytes
dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 08:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 08:00:00 394240 bytes
joy.cpl: 5.01.2600.1106 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 08:00:00 65536 bytes
gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 08:00:00 76800 bytes
pid.dll: 5.01.2600.1106 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 08:00:00 31744 bytes
gameenum.sys: 5.01.2600.1106 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 04:32:44 9856 bytes
dsound.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 355328 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 1294336 bytes
dswave.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 18432 bytes
dsdmo.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 186880 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 491520 bytes
dmusic.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 116736 bytes
dmband.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 27136 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 58368 bytes
dmime.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 171520 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 33280 bytes
dmstyle.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 98816 bytes
dmsynth.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 100864 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 76800 bytes
dx7vb.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 602624 bytes
dx8vb.dll: 5.03.0001.0902 English Final Retail 5/30/2003 09:00:02 1189888 bytes
dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.0001.0902 English Final Retail 5/30/2003 09:00:02 1675264 bytes
mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 08:00:00 924432 bytes
mfc42.dll: 6.00.8665.0000 English Beta Retail 8/29/2002 08:00:00 995383 bytes
wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 08:00:00 21504 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 64512 bytes
devenum.dll: 6.05.0001.0902 English Final Retail 5/30/2003 09:00:02 132608 bytes
dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1125 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 08:00:00 498205 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 34304 bytes
mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 136192 bytes
msdmo.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 13312 bytes
encapi.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 18944 bytes
qasf.dll: 9.00.0000.2980 English Final Retail 12/11/2002 20:34:40 241664 bytes
qcap.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 257024 bytes
qdv.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 311808 bytes
qdvd.dll: 6.05.0001.0902 English Final Retail 5/30/2003 09:00:02 449024 bytes
qedit.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 1798144 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 733184 bytes
quartz.dll: 6.05.0001.0902 English Final Retail 5/30/2003 09:00:02 1962496 bytes
strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3928 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 08:00:00 251904 bytes
iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0054 English Final Retail 6/23/2000 17:06:08 192000 bytes
ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 6/22/2000 16:49:24 842240 bytes
ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 11/14/2002 14:58:02 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 11/14/2002 14:58:02 338432 bytes
ir50_32.dll: 5.2819.0015.0056 English Final Retail 6/23/2000 13:36:48 745984 bytes
ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 11/14/2002 14:58:04 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 11/14/2002 14:58:04 183808 bytes
ivfsrc.ax: 5.11.0015.0056 English Final Retail 6/22/2000 21:11:56 145408 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 324096 bytes
ks.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 130304 bytes
ksproxy.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 117248 bytes
ksuser.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 4096 bytes
stream.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 45696 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 5248 bytes
mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 4608 bytes
mskssrv.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 7424 bytes
swenum.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 4096 bytes
mstee.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 02:14:32 5504 bytes
bdaplgin.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 11:16:26 16896 bytes
bdasup.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 11:16:26 11392 bytes
msdvbnp.ax: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 11:16:26 52224 bytes
psisdecd.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 11:16:28 354816 bytes
psisrndr.ax: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 11:16:28 30208 bytes
ipsink.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 11:16:26 14848 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 11:16:26 57856 bytes
ndisip.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 11:16:28 10112 bytes
mpe.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 11:16:26 15104 bytes
streamip.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 11:16:28 14976 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 11:16:28 1230336 bytes
slip.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 11:16:28 10880 bytes
nabtsfec.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 11:16:28 83968 bytes
ccdecode.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 11:16:26 16384 bytes
vbisurf.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 11:16:30 27648 bytes
msyuv.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 11:16:28 16896 bytes
kstvtune.ax: 5.03.0001.0902 English Final Retail 6/4/2003 10:30:32 274432 bytes
ksxbar.ax: 5.03.0001.0902 English Final Retail 6/4/2003 09:18:28 39424 bytes
kswdmcap.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 11:16:32 226304 bytes
vfwwdm32.dll: 5.01.2600.1106 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 03:41:18 49664 bytes
wstcodec.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 11:16:32 18688 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 11:16:32 47104 bytes
msdv.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 11:21:50 52096 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

WDM Streaming VBI Codecs:
NABTS/FEC VBI Codec,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.0000.0900
CC Decoder,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.0000.0900
WST Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.0000.0900

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.00.3312.0000
Video Resize,0x00200000,1,1,ezrgb24.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
CyberLink DVD Navigator,0x00600000,0,3,CLNAV.ax,3.05.0000.1812
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Nero Digital Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,NeAudio.ax,1.00.0002.0007
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,9.00.0000.2980
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.00.3312.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Indeo® Video 5.11 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,IR50_32.DLL,5.2819.0015.0056
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.0001.0900
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.00.3312.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.04.2600.1142
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.00.3312.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Indeo® Video 5.11 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,IR50_32.DLL,5.2819.0015.0056
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.00.3312.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
Nero Audio Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,1.00.0001.0004
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.0001.0900
CyberLink Audio Effect,0x00200000,1,1,claudfx.ax,3.05.0000.1228
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
CyberLink Line21 Decoder Filter,0x00200000,0,2,CLLine21.ax,3.05.0000.1318
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.2980
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.00.3312.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.00.3312.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.00.3312.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.00.3312.0000
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.2980
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.2980
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.2980
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.2980
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.2980
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.00.3312.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.04.2600.1142
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.0000.0900
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Nero Audio Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,1.00.0001.0004
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,9.00.0000.2980
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.00.3312.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.0000.0900
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Nero Video Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,1.00.0001.0004
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.00.3312.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.00.3312.0000
Honestech VCD/SVCD Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,htvcdsvcd.ax,1.00.0000.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.0001.0902
CyberLink Audio Decoder,0x00601000,1,1,claud.ax,3.05.0000.1814
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder,0x00600000,2,3,clvsd.ax,3.05.0000.2027
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.0001.0902
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.2980
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.00.3312.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.0001.0900
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Indeo® Audio Software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0054
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.2980
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.2980
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.2980
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.2980
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.2980
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.2980
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.2980
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.2980
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.00.3312.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Nero Video Decoder,0x00400000,2,1,NeVideo.ax,1.01.0004.0006
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.00.3312.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.0001.0900
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.00.3312.0000
CyberLink DxVA Filter 2,0x00200000,0,3,Cldxva.ax,
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,6.05.0001.0900
IVF source filter,0x00600000,0,1,Ivfsrc.ax,5.11.0015.0056
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.00.3312.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.04.2600.1142
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.0001.0902
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.00.3312.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Lyric Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.2980
Nero File Source,0x00200000,0,1,NeFileSrc.ax,1.00.0000.0004
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.00.3312.0000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.00.3312.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.00.3312.0000
Nero Video Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,1.00.0001.0004
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.00.3312.0000
Windows Media Pad VU Data Grabber,0x00600000,1,0,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0001
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,1,0,psisrndr.ax,6.05.0001.0900
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
ShotBoundaryDet,0x00200000,1,1,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0001
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Indeo® Video 4.5 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
PVideo Render,0x00200000,1,0,,1.00.0002.0029
PAudio Render,0x00200000,1,0,,1.00.0002.0029
Indeo® Video 4.5 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.0000.0900

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.0000.0900
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.0000.0900
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.0000.0900

Video Compressors:
WMVideo Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,IR50_32.DLL,5.2819.0015.0056
Indeo® Video 5.11 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,IR50_32.DLL,5.2819.0015.0056
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Ligos Indeo® Video 3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Ligos Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Ligos Indeo® Video 5.11,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
NewSoft H.263 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902

Audio Capture Sources:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
MPU-401,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,3,3,,5.03.0000.0900

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,3,3,,5.03.0000.0900

BDA Rendering Filters:
BDA IP Sink,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.0000.0900

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.0001.0900

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,1,0,psisrndr.ax,6.05.0001.0900
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,6.05.0001.0900

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.04.2600.1142
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.04.2600.1142
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.04.2600.1142

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.0000.0900

Audio Renderers:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
DirectSound: Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902

WDM Streaming System Devices:
MPU-401,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.0000.0900
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,17,2,,5.03.0000.0900

BDA Receiver Components:
BDA Slip De-Framer,0x00600000,1,1,,5.03.0000.0900


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

See this link for info on your Graphics Components (incl. link to latest drivers) :

http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/intel865g/

Though its worth perhaps pointing out that Onboard Graphics is not as good as a dedicated Graphics Card as it uses system Ram to help function, thereby reducing available ram for the game itself.

Try tweaking the game settings


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Get those drivers, and turn down the graphics options in Vice City. Set the draw distance as low as it can go, and the resolution to 640x480, 16 bit color.


----------



## SubZer0 (Sep 10, 2003)

u think it will work by updaiting my videro card driver, wut bout if it screws up my graphics


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Update the drivers, there's no reason why it should screw up the graphics, I mean, you're not getting any graphics now..


----------



## SubZer0 (Sep 10, 2003)

i have the Grand Theft Auto 3 and that works fine....i dont know why Vice city doens't work and u sure by updating it will work for sure?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Well, there's no way to be positive, but there shouldn't be any harm done by installing new drivers. If something doesn't work, then you can always revert back to the old ones.


----------



## SubZer0 (Sep 10, 2003)

k i'm gonan install it but my gta 3 worked without updating?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

GTA3 and Vice City are 2 completely different games. GTA3 was just a fairly poor port from the PS2, the PC version of Vice City actually had time and work put into it to make it better fot the PC.


----------



## SubZer0 (Sep 10, 2003)

k man i download the driver and went to setup and installed,restart my pc. now wut u want me to do go in the game or wut.. plz tell me stepBYstep


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Yes, try the game, and turn the graphics options down.


----------



## SubZer0 (Sep 10, 2003)

yes it worked man, nice ...man this game is sick
i'm turn the graphic up see now


----------



## elle aduial (Sep 12, 2003)

I've been having a problem with GTA:VC, too- 
(_Yeah, I'm probably the only girl on the planet who plays "boys" 
video games... I'm being Lara Croft for Halloween! will be fun fun_)

Whenever I go to load a saved game, or click on New Game, the
normal load screen appears and it starts loading, but towards the
end of the load, VC freezes and I get an error msg that says 
"Unhandled exception c0000005 at address 0057901d".

I installed car mod's for my brother, and thought that was why
it's playing up - but I uninstalled them and replaced them with
the original files (thank god for backups) but it's still screwy...

If anyone wants - it would be easiest to e-mail me a reply, as I'm
rarely able to check forums... Or if ever I'm online at home, people
can instant message me (_oh, the choices_)!

E-MAIL : [email protected]
AIM : elle aduial
MSN : (_e-mail, as above_
Yahoo! Messenger : elle_blake

THANKS!!

------- .: [ e l l e . ] :.


----------



## elle aduial (Sep 12, 2003)

I've uninstalled all my car mods, replaced all the mods with the 
original files, reinstalled the game, and replaced the gta3.IMG file
in "models" and it's STILL NOT WORKING


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Could just be you need to install the latest drivers for your Graphics Card -

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...andled+exception+c0000005+&btnG=Google+Search

If you post back could you give details of your setup -

Mobo / G Card / CPU / Ram / Win OS.


----------



## Mr.Booms (Sep 29, 2003)

Dont update the drivers if you have winx/me and if you happend to have an NVIDIA graphics card. The newest NVIDIA detonator drivers dont work with Directx+win95/98/98se/ME. You have to get NVIDIA detonator 43.45 or earlier to make everything work again. I had the problem and got it fixed by downgrading the driver.  

Let me know if you got it working. 

ps. the newest ain´t necessarily the best but often buggy #"¤¤¤%"#!¤%&# CRAP!


----------



## DeathStill (Apr 27, 2004)

the prob is caused by ur build in sound card i think. i've got ths prob and still cant seem to solve it. ac 97 sounds seems to crash when working with direct x 9.0. try to disable ur sound card and c if it still crashes.


----------



## CorvetteKid (Apr 29, 2004)

I have a promblem with my GTA: Vice City game for PC

When ever i go to do the first mission my computer blinks then turn's off and restart

please help me fix this promblem, thank you


----------



## ShReDhEd (Jun 22, 2004)

OS:windows xp sp1
CPU4 3GHz
Video Card: Intel 82865G Graphics controller
Ram: 512 MB

I had the same problem as Subzero and updated my video card drivers. Now the game locks up after about 2 minutes and gives me the error "Windows has detected and recovered from a device failure". I am also having this problem with other games such as Call of Duty and Quake 3 for the first time. Is this caused by my video card and is it just best to buy a radeon or geforce?


----------



## demon69 (Jun 29, 2004)

I Just bought GTA-VC and at first i had Catastrophic errors and now as soon as it says that i'm somewhere in liberty city the game crashes. F*#& i'm sick of it!
C'ya Demon


----------



## LukeW (Jun 9, 2004)

is your vice city legal or not?

i have a legal version which runs on my system (in my signature) in 1024 x 768 32bit! also i know of 3 people who have it on 64mb GF4's


----------



## ShReDhEd (Jun 22, 2004)

Demon's problem is his video card. He most likely has an Intel graphics controller. Demon needs to update his video card drivers. It originally fixed that problem, but I still get random crashes during the game. Check if you have an intel card. If you do, i suggest that you invest in a radeon.


----------

